# How do you program the timer on the turbo timer and remote start



## Disbedatone (Jan 4, 2009)

I just want to set the turbo timer a bit longer and also the remote start. Not sure how to adjust the timer on the turbo timer. And also how do you set the auto start to come on at a certain time without pressing the button. Thanks


----------



## Disbedatone (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh yea this is for a viper 5900 alarm


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/viper/G3301V_02-05.pdf

Hey man see if this helps you out, need more questions answered let us know........


----------



## Disbedatone (Jan 4, 2009)

i dont see where it says how to program how long you want the turbo timer to be on


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hit Aux and start at the same time


----------



## Disbedatone (Jan 4, 2009)

I know how to use the turbo timer i just dont know how to make timer longer


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I think this is how you program the unit....unsure if you can get into the turbo timer programming from there.
Step 1: Open a door. (a car door... your car  ) 
Step 2: Put the key in the ignition and turn it to the "Run" position. 
Step 3: Push & release the program button (the black button in your car - usually located under dash or driver's kick panel) once and then release. 
Step 4: Push & hold the program button in (keep holding). 
(Unit -should- chirp once) 
Step 5: Press and release a button on your remote (this button will be your arm/disarm button) 
Step 6: Release the program button. 
Step 7: Press & Release the program button. 
Step 8: Press & Hold the program button (do not release). 
(unit should chirp twice) 
Step 9: Press button2 (or the other button) on your remote. 
Step 10: Release program button. 
Step 11: Turn key off. 
(Unit should emit a long chirp to confirm)


----------

